# Hymer C class 644



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

since looking into buying a motorhome, I have seen the name Hymer mentioned alot. Is this because they are good? or cheapest? 

The layout I want, is one I have seen in a couple of vans, namely: Hymer c class 644, Dethleff Advantage SG and the Ace Firenze. It is the one with the u-shaped dinette in the rear, with an additional double bed in the front, plus the luton (need a 6-berth, there is 5 of us and we will one day full-time, after I clear all the crap from my house!!)

What other vans have this layout? Can anyone reccomend a Hymer above, say, the Dethleff or the Ace model?

All I know about motorhoming is from books and the internet, so if I sound a bit clueless, it is because I am!!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Hi there,
I have just bought a hymer cc644 with garage layout. I have been round loads of wagons and this layout is the best for me. I have asked at loads of places about Hymers and even companies that don't sell them rate them really well. I have not had any bad reports so far but others on this forum may have more experience of the downsides if any.

Karl


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi azjh77
Welcome to the site. We have an older Hymer 660 with fixed rear bedroom, and we look at lots of motorhomes for ideas etc. My impression of the newer Hymers is that they are not as well screwed together as the older models but I guess that is to get the weight down and improve fuel economy. Everywhere we go we get positive comments about our MH ( except dealers who seem to regard anything other than the one they are selling as worthless junk) and they certainly did build them well. Nothing that has been constructed from such a massive assortment of parts will be perfect forever, however I have found our Hymer relatively easy to work on and all the parts seem available (mostly) so you could do a lot worse than buying a Hymer.
The real issue is that one mans meat is another mans poison, so do not be swayed by what others tell you. Good advice should always be taken graciously and most people on here will give good honest advice but in the final analysis you will be able to tell if the vehicle you are looking at is right for you and what you want from it. If it turns out not to be then you must be prepared to move on and get another, so don't pay over the odds for whatever you choose.
Good luck with your search.
Keith


----------

